
Developing for the Apple Watch: NO PAIN NO GAIN - HipstaJules
http://belka.us/en/applewatchdevelopment/
======
lucadinca
I really don't get the logic of the debugger. Why Apple did it in that way?

~~~
HipstaJules
Yep, I know. We had really hard times connecting with that. I hated Xcode so
many times...

------
mpitt
When you say it crashes while loading medium-big images, do you mean _really_?
As in the whole OS crashes, or just the app?

~~~
HipstaJules
Just the app, but without any warning. You get the picture and then boom the
app crashes.

